# Neuf, Wifi et macbook



## braddy (24 Septembre 2007)

J'ai quelques soucis avec mon Macbook et ma connexion Wifi, je m'explique : 
- La connexion wifi sur mon PC fonctionne très bien, excellent débit. 
- la connexion via le cable fourni par Neuf qui permet de relier Neufbox et Macbook fonctionne très bien, excellent débit. 
- La connexion wifi entre le Macbook et la Neufbox fonctionne très moyennement : 
1) Très souvent je ne peux pas me connecter au service, la page de connexion n'est pas disponible / mes id et mots de passe ne fonctionne pas... 
2) Lorsque je peux me connecter, le débit est très moyen VS mon PC en wifi (6 à 10 fois plus faible). 
3) Adium n'arrive pas à se connecter 

Si vous pouviez m'aider, je suis un utilisateur sans grande connaissance informatique; Est un problème d'adresse IP ou autre ? 

merci


----------



## Tibiniou (24 Septembre 2007)

braddy a dit:


> J'ai quelques soucis avec mon Macbook et ma connexion Wifi, je m'explique :
> - La connexion wifi sur mon PC fonctionne très bien, excellent débit.
> - la connexion via le cable fourni par Neuf qui permet de relier Neufbox et Macbook fonctionne très bien, excellent débit.
> - La connexion wifi entre le Macbook et la Neufbox fonctionne très moyennement :
> ...



salut
meme soucis que toi
une solution a peu près fonctionnelle : change le nom du reseau wifi (ssid) dans l interface de la neufbox (192.168.1.1) et enleve la protection par clé wep. utilise un simple cryptage par adresse mac, suffisament sécurisé.
normalement ca ira mieux.


----------



## braddy (25 Septembre 2007)

Ok, merci pour la réponse, je vais essayer.
Seulement, je sais pas comment faire ce que tu expliques, je connais quasi rien en informatique.
La clé wep sur la Neuf Box, renommer le réseau wifi, on fait ca comment ?
Un simple cryptage, pareil, où accède-t-on a-ces parametres ???

encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (25 Septembre 2007)

Allez hop, on respire et on reprend, je ne sais pas si ce que t'a dit Tibiniou va t'aider mais je peux te dire comment y arriver : 

                 - Pour accéder à l'interface de ta neufbox, tu ouvres une page internet et tu tapes dans la bar d'adresse : 192.168.1.1 , la il va te demander un nom et un mot de passe , tu mettras    Nom : admin      Mot de passe : admin (c'est toujours ça) 

                 - Quand tu seras la dedans, ne fait pas n'importe quoi, tu vas dans un menu qui s'appel "réseaux sans fil"  ou " paramètres wifi" ....ou un truc qui ressemble à ça ! 

                 - Tu auras un endroit avec écrit "Nom du réseau sans fil" ou "SSID", c'est le fameux nom que tu dois changer, du coup tu mets ce que tu veux ! 

                 - Dans la partie "Cryptage" ou " Sécurité" tu désactives l'encryptage par wep et tu actives le filtrage MAC (il te faudra ensuite rentrer l'adresse MAC de ton MacBook, pour la trouver, cherche la manip sur le forum ) 

                 - Tu sauves et redémarres ta neuf box et tu reboot le Macbook, tu te connectes et tu regardes si ça marche mieux 

Bon courage 

ps : je connais pas les menu interne d'une neufbox alors il va falloir y mettre un peu du tiens ! ​


----------



## moonwalk9r (25 Septembre 2007)

Hop hop hop, avantde se pr&#233;cipiter, change juste le canal Wifi &#231;a devrait aller beaucoup mieux.

Renommer un ssid, &#231;a ne t'aidera pas, changer de cryptage pareil, quant au filtrage mac, il n'y a rien de moins s&#233;curis&#233;...

Tu ouvres safari, tu tape en adresse 192.168.1.1 ( ca depend de ta box, pour la sagem, c'est 192.168.30.1) et l&#224; pas de mot de passe pour la neuf box 4 non plus ) tu va dans wifi, puis configuration, tu passe le canal "auto" ou "11" &#224; 6 ou &#224; 1

Si le pb se pose tu peut essayer en fixant une adresse ip sur ton mac


----------



## xxRocknrollxx (26 Septembre 2007)

j'ai jamais dit que c'était la bonne methode, j'ai juste expliqué comment faire ces actions   
Mais tu as raison : un changement de canal peut suffir !​


----------



## braddy (26 Septembre 2007)

OK merci pour votre aide.

Après avoir fait vos manip, et revérifié les éléments à modifier, rien ne change :

Toujours impossible de se connecter à Adium
Toujours impossible d'avoir un débit se rapprochant de mon PC (3 à 5 fois plus rapide...).
Et question subsidiaire : est i lnormal qu'il faille que je m'identifie à chaque connexion via WIFI sur mon MacBook. Ca n'est ni nécessaire sur mon PC en WIFI, ni nécessaire sur mon MacBook connecté via le cable ethernet ?

Encore merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## moonwalk9r (27 Septembre 2007)

xxRocknrollxx, j'ai jamais dit que tu l'avais dit


----------

